# After Windows 10 installion, system won't boot



## byECHO (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

I recently installed Windows 10 after installation system started to not boot by itself. At start up It hangs in black screen and hdd stops. If I enter bios and press f10(save & restart) or press restart It boot correctly but If I shutdown It from an operating system, It does not boot next time. It's same with GRUB2 and rEFInd too. I don't even think It is directly related to Windows 10 anymore or boot loaders.

I realized at first boot, boot entries missing hdd name. Normally they are like or at restart:

Win Boot (P0: <hdd name>)
Other Boot (P0: <hdd name>)

But at first boot they are like:

Win Boot (P0: ...)
Other Boot (P0: ...)

By the way I revert back to Win 8.1 but that didn't fixed problem.
Thanks.


----------



## TEFjLONjDON (Feb 25, 2013)

Was going to suggest that you ensure SafeBoot is turned off, although that issue is typically only associated with Booting to the Installation Media, IE.. DVD, or USB.

I would read up on the MS technet forum about this issue, many have documented similar issues with returning to windows 8 after leaving an installation of Windows 10 technical preview. 

My questions to you are as follows:
What program are you using to create/burn your Install media? (I suggest Rufus-1.4.12.exe)
What is the Make/Model of your MOBO, 
Dose your CPU/MOBO support 64bit, is the ISO you have 64 bit?
Do you know if your Install media lends itsself to EFI installation? if you use rufus then its simple to create EFI bootable media form almost any valid windows ISO.file (How to tell if your media is EFI bootable: On the root of your install media there will be a folder labeled "efi" in it you should find two folders labeled "boot" & "microsoft". The "boot" folder should contain a file Named "bootx64.efi" The "microsoft" folder should contain a folder called "boot", and that folder should contain two folders, one named "fonts" the other named "resorces" and six files; "bcd", "cdboot.efi", "cdboot_noprompt.efi", "efisys.bin", "efisys_noprompt.bin", & "memtest.efi" 
*If Everything SoFar in these directories checks out then it is safe to assume that your Installation media should support UEFI installation"*
Dose your MOBO support EFI? (the manufactures website should provide some information as to the UEFI compatability of your MOBO, a "bios update" maybe required, if an update is available. I strongly recommend completing the update prior to the installation of a new OS.

WHY YOU WANT IT; UEFI installation mean your system will boot faster, way faster, and sleep faster, in-fact almost everything is better faster stronger with UEFI, but don't take my word for it, just Google "UEFI". 

But for UEFI to work you must install windows onto a GPT disk!

Also please check for me if your HDD is currently in GPT format. IE... Boot the system Using your install media ( win8.1 or win10 Makes no Difference) Once booted, and PreOS installation is loaded. Select Trouble-Shoot. Navigate to Launch Command Prompt. Once at a Command Prompt, Type "Diskpart" after diskpart loads type "List disk", Beside the HDD that is used as your Main or OS disk (most easily Identified by HDD size) you should see an "*" under the Column "GPT" if all of the disks listed are not marked as GPT then it is possible that this could be your issue if your media attempted to install in EFI mode but the disk is not GPT. most of the time its the other way around. the disk is GPT and the system boots into EFI mode.

*As always, Make Backups of all data that you wish to retain. Place your backups in a safe location like a removable disk, that you detach from the PC prior to continuing with the steps below. If the backups are placed in a partition such as "D:\" be sure that the "D:\" refers to an entirely separate disk, Not to a second partition on the same disk, or all of your data on C:\ and the backups will be lost forever!

I assume no responsibility for damage to your Hardware so continue At Your Own Risk.. 
*

To solve the GPT issue you can Try the following. *(Be aware changing an MBR disk to GPT or Vice-Versa will Delete All Data on the disk.. There is a work around. But its very technical and I do NOT recommend it.)*

I suggest You read threw this entire post and do some research of your own before you follow any of the steps/ advice below. That said, lets continue.

In "Diskpart" (Still in the same CMD prompt window), 
1. Select the Appropriate disk that you intend to install Windows onto, by typing "Sel Disk 0" and hit enter, (where "0" represents the # of the disk you are selecting, and intend to delete!) 
2.Then, clean the disk, (this will erase EVERY THING) by typing "Clean" and hit enter.
3.Then Type "Convert GPT" and hit enter.
At this point the disk is now a "GPT disk", but it is not Partitioned or Formatted. At this point you can boot using any OS install media that supports UEFI installation, and install the OS onto this GPT disk. 
Or; you can customize your HDD's Partitions. 
The simplest thing to do at this point, is to Type "EXIT" and hit enter, this will close Diskpart. Then Type "EXIT" again, and hit enter, this will close the CMD Prompt. Now Select "Install Windows" from the list of options available, or reboot to your chosen install media and install the OS. 

Be sure to select the newly "converted" GPT disk as the install location for windows.

However if you would like to create additional partitons on the disk/? the best time to do so, is now ; before the OS installation. 

Below I'll list some of the commands I HAVE Used PERSONALY to accomplish this.
AGAIN I will advise you; This is considered an advanced procedure, and there are many possible mistakes that can lead to many possible outcomes. I can not hope to explain all the possible options here, so the rest is just for your reference as a guideline, 

at an "*Elevated* Command Prompt" 

Type:
Diskpart
List disk
sel disk 0
detail disk
clean
convert gpt
create part primary size=300
format quick fs=ntfs label="Windows RE Tools"
assign letter="T"
create part efi size=100
rem==Note: for Advanced Format Generation One drive, change to size=260.

format quick fs=fat32 label="System"
assign letter="S"
create part msr size=128
create part primary 
format quick fs=ntfs label="Windows"
assign letter="C"


----------



## byECHO (Jan 12, 2015)

My computer supports UEFI and uses it. My disk is also in GPT format. This is not a bootloader or OS problem. I already tried other bootloaders like rEFInd and GRUB, and I also have fedora in my disk.

And yes ISO was x64 and my secure boot is disabled.

Problem is bios can't read hard disk at first boot. At first boot, sata information page in bios is empty.Only device type is set to "Hard Disk" while optical drive is perfectly visible to system.

After restart hard disk becomes visible to system too.


----------



## TEFjLONjDON (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions and suggestions, no insult intended. Its just difficult to rule out other possibilities without having the hardware in-front of me in a controlled environment. The more information you can provide, the more likely it is that the present issue, exactly as it exists, can be solved.

This does seem odd.
Is it possible that the hdd is setup on the wrong sata channel (ie.. sata 1 not sata 0)? This might also mean it would be possible that your MOBO has a second sata controller chipset, ie.. 1-4 = intel, 5-8= marvel?

or is it possible that the bios has a setting for SSD's, mine will not initialize correctly if that setting is not correctly set in the bios, ie... bios is told that they are HDD's. 

or is it possible that the bios setting for legacy USB compatibility is preventing first boot of the OS? Perhaps its related to your boot order, after booting install media and loading OS, at the time the system first attempts reboot, I would suggest holding your bios key (ie .. F2 or Del) and manually setting the HDD as the first boot option, then let things continue as usual?

At any rate, saddly my number one suggestion would be to rule out any other possible "contamination issues" ie, Backup and Wipe the HDD,,, Completely NO FEDORA, Boot loaders etc etc... rule this out first... I've heard AOMEI backupper can completely backup a Linux Distribution by creating a complete disk image. You can even use the program settings to brake up the image into smaller chunks (*.adi files) that allow them to be uploaded to a cloud storage, then reassembled by backupper when the restore is needed. The image can be mounted and explored to facilitate retrieval of your data without the need for a complete image restore operation.

If you have a spare HDD, the simplest thing to do would be to takeout or disconnect the HDD that contains your sensitive data and put in its place a different one.

Try installing from scratch, on a clean HDD. That's my best suggestion. 
I know I always hated it when Microsoft suggested this option to me but sadly that's the best choice here.

After you successfully ID the issue, only then can you hope to sort out a workaround...

PS perhaps a FEDORA forum thread can lend a few suggestions.


----------

